# Time Capsule accès extérieur



## sank (6 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Voilà depuis quelques jours je cherche en vain de trouver une solution pour pouvoir accéder à ma Time Capsule depuis l’extérieur (iPhone, internet....)
Pour la configuration en local pas de soucis tout fonctionne, j’ai même accès à ma TC depuis l’iPhone via l’application FileBrowser.
Par contre, depuis l’exterieur je n’y arrive pas...j’ai essayer d’ouvrir les ports NAT (548/80/445...)  de mon routeur (SFR box fibre) mais sans succès

Si quelqu’un pouvait m’aider 
MerCi par avance


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Une recherche te donne ceci


----------



## sank (8 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Merci mais j’ai déjà vu ce post, de Mac à Mac pas de soucis, même de l’extérieur.
Par contre depuis un PC, ou iPhone en 3G
Cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## usurp (9 Novembre 2017)

sank a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci mais j’ai déjà vu ce post, de Mac à Mac pas de soucis, même de l’extérieur.
> Par contre depuis un PC, ou iPhone en 3G
> Cela ne fonctionne pas



Bonjour,

Comment essayes-tu de te connecter depuis le PC ?


----------



## sank (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J’ai essayé avec mon adresse ip publique avec le préfixe https et afb 
Mais sans succès


----------



## usurp (9 Novembre 2017)

De quel manière ? Via ton navigateur ?
As-tu essayé par "connecter lecteur réseau"--> \\IPpublique\NomduDisqueTC 
(jamais testé la connexion TC via l'extérieur, et ne peux pas faire le test, je te propose juste une piste)

-usurp-


----------



## sank (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour ton attention
J’ai tenté les 2 solutions .... mais pas de connection 

J'essaierais ce week-end de passer la Time Capsule en mode routeur et mettre la box en mode pont (bridge) mais je n’y connais pas grand chose .....


----------



## kasimodem (9 Novembre 2017)

sank a dit:


> j’ai essayer d’ouvrir les ports NAT (548/80/445...)  de mon routeur (SFR box fibre) mais sans succès


Sisi c'est un succès... pour les pirates du net ! Ouvrir des ports de partage de fichiers en grand sur le net c'est un peu comme partir de chez toi en laissant les clés sur la porte et un écriteau "bienvenue" 

L'accès sécurisé de l'extérieur est possible depuis un Mac via les identifiants iCloud, dans ce cas c'est la Capsule qui ouvre des ports de chez toi dynamiquement (UPNP) pour te donner un accès sécurisé, comme Back to my Mac. Mais ce n'est pas intégré à iOS, donc ça ne fonctionnera pas sur iPhone dehors.


----------



## sank (10 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 
Merci pour ces infos.
J’essaierais de passer la TC en mode routeur, pour voir si cela fonctionne sans ouvrir de ports.


----------

